# Most common questions asked by people at your Haunt



## RandalB

Here's my most common, add yours...

1) Where do you keep all this stuff?
2) What do you do for Christmas?
3) Do you build all this stuff yourself?
4) Are you some kind of electrician?
5) Where can I buy this kind of stuff for my yard?

RandalB


----------



## aquariumreef

Mine's pretty simple:

Trick-or-Treat?


----------



## Spooky1

We had someone that drove by and stopped, ask if we did Christmas to the same extent. We don't have enough storage space for Halloween & Christmas props.


----------



## Dixie

"Can I have a piece of candy for my son/daughter..... he/she won't come up the sidewalk"


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Is that real?"

(answer is always "yes")


----------



## debbie5

"OMGggg...how long does it TAKE to put all this stuff up?"

My reply: "Days and days...."


----------



## mic214

I guess the question I get asked the most is where I store all my props. I have also been asked if I worked for "Disney" several times....!!!


----------



## PirateLady

I know last year Dave got asked where did you get that boat... his reply was Boats R Us..... But most questions are the same as yours,,, where do you store it, did you make it, One neighbor wanted to know where we get all the supplies to build all of it because he never sees us bring in the wood and supplies.. Guess that's what getting out early to home depot does for the magic of halloween.


----------



## muffy

The one we get asked the most is.....How long does it take to put this all up? 2nd. question......can we come & tour your house for xmas?


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

First one I got asked was how long did it take to build/take down and where do I store it.
Second most asked "is it really scary?". I usually try to answer in some wiseguy kind of way. "Hey we only had 2 people die in there so far, so your odds are pretty good." Of course if the person is visibly upset or has a small child, I'll answer more honestly.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

Wait... You MADE all this stuff, YOURSELF?


----------



## hpropman

MacabreRob said:


> Wait... You MADE all this stuff, YOURSELF?


I get that one all the time also where do you buy this stuff. I love the look of amazement when I tell them I made it myself.

I love to tell people that the FCG is only a wig head, hangers, cheese cloth, shower curtain rings, thumb tacks, and yellow cardboard. They just can not believe it.

I love it when I hear this is the best house ever or something like that.


----------



## jaege

I get the standard 
1. Did you make (whatever) yourself?
2. Where do you store it all?

And one odd question...
3. Can I hire you to decorate my yard?


----------



## remylass

Where do you store all of this? Where do you get this stuff? (Answer: We make it.) You BUILD all of this? What do you do for Christmas? 

And my faves: Do you sell any of this? Do you work in the theater/are you an artist?


----------



## randomr8

Is or was it worth it?


----------



## trentsketch

This is how the typical discussion goes.

ToT Parent: Where'd you buy that?

Me: I made everything.

ToT Parent: Oh really. So, how'd you make the fog?

Me:


----------



## Slanks

I have my yard set up all month. This year, I picked up a couple outdoor literature holders used when selling a house, etc and made a 13 question FAQ list and put them in the literature holders for people to take.


----------



## trishaanne

My favorite this year, besides asking the normal questions, was .....we know you said that this is your last year, but the neighbors want to sign a petition and take up a collection for you to stay, if we do will you reconsider?" lol

Oh, and the other one..."you guys are going to be SO missed. If you throw any of it all out, would you mind if we picked through your garbage for some souvenirs?"


----------



## Hellvin

Questions 1, 2, and 3 ... we get all the time.

Not so much for questions 4 and 5.

This year however, we got a lot of "can we take pictures (to get the kids in the graveyard)". In past years, there was never that type of question.


----------



## Night Watchman

We have this goofy neighbour and he is extremely nosey and annoying. Last year was the first year I had my fence. He is checking out the fence and asked me if it was "prefabbed". I asked him if he considered 8' 1x3's prefabbed. His response was no did the fence pickets come like that? I again responded with the wood coming in 8' 1x3's. This year he wanted to know where I bought the 2 tombstones I made. Next year he will probably ask me if I have a permit for my fence. :googly:


----------



## Regions Beyond

The standards...where do you put it at all, what do you do for Christmas (which I have to bite my tongue to stop from responding that Christmas is lame and Halloween should be celebrated through December  )


----------



## Darkwalker

A guy said to me "I've seen a lot of yards decorated for Halloween, But this is the most elaborate one I've ever seen". Then he asked how many years it took me to get to this point. I had to hold back my laughter when I replied "I started in July".
This was my first year.


----------



## mroct31

Other than the standard, "where do you store it all" I guess since I live in So. Cal one of the most asked questions is "do you work for a studio?" Which I answer with, "no, just a way out of control hobby!":jol:


----------



## stick

mroct31 said:


> "no, just a way out of control hobby!":jol:


I have to remember that because that is so true for me also.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

other then "trick or treat," i got, "can we take a picture?"


----------



## Eeeekim

last year was my first year with a fence and a i was putting it up (mind you my fence has and old beat up falling down look and N.A. states no fences in the front yard) my neighbor looked over and said
"So, um.. you guys putting up a fence...out front?"









and I also get the "Wow, your Christmas display must be amazing!"
Me "No, Sorry, it's pretty lame."


----------



## Spider Rider

Them - Do you do this much for Christmas? Me - Why no, from what I've read Jesus would celebrate his birthday in a more humble fashion.


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa

Spider Rider said:


> Them - Do you do this much for Christmas? Me - Why no, from what I've read Jesus would celebrate his birthday in a more humble fashion.


I love that!

The question I get is "You made that out of ...what?' People just don't get that we try to recycle garbage into props. I love seeing their faces when I say things like "It is an old ....cherios box/ bed sheet/ toilet paper/ coat hangers/ scrap wood/ closet doors/ paper mache/ etc."

Then the other question I get a lot is either "Where do you find the time to do this?" or "Do you ever sleep?"


----------



## fick209

Top 3 questions for me: 
1. Where do you store all this stuff? A: Where ever I can. 
2. How do you keep making it better each year? A: Hauntforum.com
3. What are you gonna do new for next year? A: You'll have to come back and see!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Definetly;
1) How long does it take to set up the haunt?
2) Where the hell do you store all these props?
3) Do you do this kind of home decorating for christmas or just Halloween?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Proud Parent: "You must have kids" or "Do you have kids?"

Me: "nope"

Proud Parent: "oh, you do all this, and you don't have kids?"

Me: "I do this for me and for the neighborhood kids"

The other question I get most often is "can I take a picture with (this prop)?"


----------



## kprimm

1.did you build this yourself
2. do you have any pieces for sale
3. would you do custom work
4.where do you keep all this stuff
5.how long did it take to build and set it all up


----------



## jdubbya

A lot of the same;
do you decorate like this for Christmas?
Where do you keep everything?
Is the fence real?
How do those work? (referring to the grave escape and tombstone peepers)
How long does it take to set it up?


----------



## Dead Things

1.How long does it take to set up?
2.You built that yourself?
3.Do you do anything for Christmas? to which I reply, no, the only thing scary about Christmas is my wife's spending.


----------



## wheussmann

can you shut that off so my daughter can look its to scary running...(sorry still bitter about that lady )

is your mind twisted? 
do you have kids of your own? 
are you a satanist?
and the usual did you build that yourself, what store do you shop at..


----------



## Hauntiholik

same questions as everyone else and these too

parent: "how long does it take to set all of this up?"

parent: "is that a real hurst?"
me: "there's no 't' in hearse and yes it is real."

parent: "where do you go to buy a hearse?"
me: "ebay"

parent:"were there dead people in the back?"
me: "sure, thousands of them. Wanna go look?"


----------



## Frankenfrog

Pretty much the usual:

1 Where do you keep this stuff?.....2 garages, 2 attics, a shed, closets, and various places around the house (I really have to get more organized )

2 Where did you buy all this?

3 How long did it take to do this and how long to take down.....several weeks up, 1 day down, several weeks to get stored away..arrrrr


----------



## Digger

Thats the first questio I'm ask because I don't have a garage!!1Where do you keep it?? Did you make this?? How long did it take tom set up?? and the almighty,"Do you sell this stuff"???


----------



## Vlad

The most common question I get asked and the only one I detest is "why don't you charge admission?" Ugh.... I've found it's useless even trying to explain why to people like that.


----------



## jdubbya

Vlad said:


> The most common question I get asked and the only one I detest is "why don't you charge admission?" Ugh.... I've found it's useless even trying to explain why to people like that.


We've had this asked a few times as well, and I take it as a compliment. Some people say they think the haunt is good enough to be charging. The standard reply is that we do it because we enjoy it and we want to share it with everyone, but I always thank them for saying it.


----------



## GrimmEverafter

Most common question I was ever asked at a haunt I worked at was 'Can you see out of that mask?!'. Apparently bandages that seem to cover eyes really freak people out.


----------



## BadTable Manor

I get the usual, "How long did it take you to do all this?", to which I either reply, "about 20 minutes", or "I just wiggle my nose like Elizabeth Montgomery, and *presto* - Isn't that how everybody does it?"


----------



## bl00d

"your house is amazing!" "must of took you a long time to do this" and my favorite "thank you for what you have done"


----------



## Spooklights

Most common question asked by adults coming to our display; "How does that ghost (the FCG) work?"

Most common question asked by kids coming to our display; "Is your house really haunted?" (We always say "Yes!")


----------



## scareme

Spooklights said:


> Most common question asked by adults coming to our display; "How does that ghost (the FCG) work?"
> 
> Most common question asked by kids coming to our display; "Is your house really haunted?" (We always say "Yes!")


LOL This year someone asked if our house was haunted. My daughter said "No, but my Mom is crazy. Does that count for anything?" My whole family is embarrassed about my Halloween addiction.


----------



## IshWitch

Hauntiholik said:


> parent: "is that a real hurst?"
> me: "there's no 't' in hearse and yes it is real."
> 
> parent:"were there dead people in the back?"
> me: "sure, thousands of them. Wanna go look?"


OMG! That makes me crazy! The number of people that think it is a hurst! I never heard anyone say that until I bought one, makes me crazy.

I also get pretty much the same questions as everyone else. 
And "Halloween must be your favorite holiday!" And unlike so many of you I always say it is a tie with Christmas and that they should come by and see our light show!


----------



## lisa48317

This past year was the first time I'd been home on Halloween - I always took the daughter & niece out TOTing at Mom's house and left the hubby at home. One guy asked where I stored all of my stuff (I have a really small house, but a nice storage area built on the back of the garage) and my favorite question from a little kid was why the one zombie was tied to the tree. We told him that he didn't say Thank You when we gave him candy. The little boy's eyes got like saucers and he yelled THANK YOU at us! He was so cute!


----------



## T-rex

Most common questions are: 
Wow, What do you do for Christmas?? Not sure what one has to do with the other....
How long did this take?....days, many days....
Where do you keep it all? Still trying to sort that out...
"I hope more people do this in our neighborhood, we love it" 
And A lot of Thank You's!!! 
Obviously the last two comments are the best, I really hope more people in our community step up their Halloween decorating game and I am so pleased when people enjoy our haunt!


----------



## markspencer

other then "trick or treat," i got, "can we take a picture?"


----------



## MotelSixx

The common questions i get are

-how long did it take?
-what are you doing next year?
-can we take pictures?
-is that real?
-can i have candy for my friend, he/she is too scared

M6


----------



## jdubbya

MotelSixx said:


> The common questions i get are
> 
> -how long did it take?
> -what are you doing next year?
> -can we take pictures?
> -is that real?
> -can i have candy for my friend, he/she is too scared
> 
> M6


Sixx! You're back from the dead! Good to see you on the board again man!:smoking:


----------



## autumnghost

We got a group of teenage girls last year on a scavenger hunt. They had to get pictures of tombstones but were too scared to go to a real cemetery for them. So - we got the usual "Can we take pictures?" but it was really funny.


----------



## debbie5

Welcome back to Motel and his brother Nikki.


----------



## smileyface4u23

We get:
Where do you keep all this? (Attic, garage, storage unit, closets, under the beds...)
Where did you get all this?
Did you make this stuff?
Is this stuff real?
How does that work?

And my least favorite...
How much money do you spend on all this stuff?


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Does this stuff give you nightmares?


----------



## robkjedi

*Questions neighbors ask...*

Is anyone else working in 'The Lab' so much that the neighbors are asking questions like these?






I keep people out of the workshop and know they are curious!


----------



## MildAvaholic

I had one ask "Not to be nosey, but do you make skulls for a living?" He actually wanted me to make him one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, someone here used that soundtrack for his haunt. I had no idea there was a video for it


----------



## redg8r

"_whats he building in there_"
That's the look I got last week when the neighbor caught me trying on an 8ft. stalk-around frame....lol.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Gotta love Tom Waits!

One of my neighbors said "I saw you spray painting something the other day and thought I could help, but then I saw they were monster hands...".


----------



## grimsley

I get asked...
1. do you work for Hollywood or Disney?
2. how does it work(FCG)
3. From the neighbors...Do you have any extra candy? we ran out. (lol we get around 200 ToT on Halloween.
4. Can you scare my mom,sister,friend,brother.....PLEASE!!!!!!!!
5. I was asked this question from a mom that was a little tipsy..I had on this demon costume with a over sized mask and a long tongue hanging out from the mouth..
mom: Can i take this home with me (as she grabbed the tongue).
Lets just say that was the last time i wore that costume. HUM :cough: Girlfriend :cough: mad ROFL


----------



## VillaHaunter

After all of the standard questions about my Jacks and yard props. 

I get the where did you buy your Spider Webs? I just point to my really big spider.

How do you do the transparent Lady looking out of the Attic window? She used to live here when she was alive, she hasn't left.


----------



## Sblanck

Hmm I got many of the usual when I had the really large yard haunt.
So here are a couple that I didnt read previously
"arent you worried about damage to your lawn?"
"what is your electricity bill like?"


----------



## Headless

scareme said:


> LOL This year someone asked if our house was haunted. My daughter said "No, but my Mom is crazy. Does that count for anything?" ...................


Yep I think that would be my daughter's answer as well, but I think they understand and get a bit of a kick out of my strange interest just between you and me!


----------



## Hanke's_Haunt

*Commons Halloween Questions*

We get asked how long it takes to do all of this; has anyone ever told the local paper about us; and does my husband work for Disney.


----------



## sister

"Where did you get that?!"


----------



## Manon

Which studio do you work for (I live about 5 blocks from NBC, Disney and Warner Bros.)? I don't work in the industry at all, I actually work in medical research.

and

How long does it take you to set all of this up?


----------



## camsauce

sister said:


> "Where did you get that?!"


This one makes me laugh when I hear it. In my mind I'm thinking to tell them 
"what, you didn't know that Walmart sold life-size horse drawn hearses and cemetery columns? sheesh.. where have you been?". My response to these now is 'Home Depot'.


----------

